
ISRO livestream of PSLV-C37 rocket launch - greglindahl
http://cdn.24fd.com/events/isro/150217/PSLV-C37/
======
greglindahl
Earlier discussion of the launch:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13623824](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13623824)

This URL is the livestream of the launch

------
msravi
They should cut out the overlaid commentary and just have the launch audio
feed.

~~~
greglindahl
SpaceX offers 2 feeds, it's unusual for other folks to do that.

